# Extract Recipe Feedback - Balter XPA Style



## pete-ej20 (1/11/19)

Hi Guys,

Looking at doing my first unhopped extract recipe soon and thinking of trying a Balter XPA style clone

Found this recipe here - https://homebrew-recipes.com/balter-xpa-clone/ which I'm using as a base/starting point but was thinking of changing a couple of things based on what is more easily available for me ingredients wise. Would appreciate some thoughts/feedback from more experienced brewers

1.5kg thomas coopers light liquid malt extract
1.5kg thomas coopers wheat liquid malt extract
500g light dry malt

Will steep 150g of specialty grain - either wheat or maybe crystal? Or something else that would be better suited to this style? Wondering if doing the wheat grain would be too wheaty with the wheat liquid extract as well?

Will do a partial boil (approx 10L) and follow the hop schedule from the link above;
15g Citra - 60min
15g Centennial - 10min
15g Citra - 10min
15g Centennial - 0min
15g Amarillo - 0min

Boil will use just the light liquid malt extract - will add the remaining extracts at flameout - or even straight into the FV - 23L batch

Have put it all into the Kit & Extract Beer Designer spreadsheet which all looks OK - estimated OG 1.049, FG 1.1012 - will use US05 yeast

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## pete-ej20 (2/12/19)

For anyone interested, I ended up brewing this - slight variations on my original post (full recipe details here) and it's fantastic. Pretty damn close to the original Balter XPA


----------



## adamsec (4/1/20)

Love your blog write up. Great detail and easy to follow.

Love to see you try to clone ballistic revelation ipa using an extract - is that up your alley?


pete-ej20 said:


> For anyone interested, I ended up brewing this - slight variations on my original post (full recipe details here) and it's fantastic. Pretty damn close to the original Balter XPA


----------



## pete-ej20 (6/1/20)

adamsec said:


> Love your blog write up. Great detail and easy to follow.
> 
> Love to see you try to clone ballistic revelation ipa using an extract - is that up your alley?



Thanks mate - appreciate the feedback.

I haven't tried the ballistic revelation ipa - I'll have to grab one and see what they're like.

-pete


----------



## adamsec (6/1/20)

It's one of the best, if not the best Australian IPA imo

Ella enigma and Vic secret


pete-ej20 said:


> Thanks mate - appreciate the feedback.
> 
> I haven't tried the ballistic revelation ipa - I'll have to grab one and see what they're like.
> 
> -pete


----------

